# DIY OverFlow Pipe



## donkey (22 Feb 2010)

My DIY Overflow Pipe


----------



## whitey (22 Feb 2010)

Hi
Thanks for sharing. Could you draw some schematic please? Cheers


----------



## donkey (25 Feb 2010)

I Posted some pictures here

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/show ... p?t=367635


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Feb 2010)

Ingenious   I like how it will restart after the pump is stopped.


----------



## donkey (25 Feb 2010)

Thanks Glad you like it


----------

